# جهاز تخطيط القلب ecg



## مهندسه طبيه (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذه مشاركة بسيطة عن جهاز تخطيط القلب انشاءلله بتستفيدو 
الملف الاول​ 
understanding ecg*
:2::2::2:​ 
http://rapidshare.de/files/47950673/UnderstandingECG.pdf.html​ 


الملف الثاني
:2::2::2:​ 
about ecg
http://rapidshare.de/files/47950694/ecg1.pdf.html​


----------



## محمد جزائر (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هدا المجهود


----------



## mustafa el (31 يوليو 2009)

on facebook group

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية
جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكي........


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (6 أغسطس 2009)

وبارك فيكم شكرا علمرور الكريم


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختي فهذا الجهاز مطلوب جدا


----------



## تنفس اصطناعي (10 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------

